# We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Germany to pick it up!



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

We have been in contact with Audi for some time concerning the European Delivery Program and my wife and I are fortunate enough to be the first to get to do it.......I guess you could call us "Test Pilots" for the new program. We are picking up our new Audi Q7 in early December at the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt and plan on touring around Europe for a couple of weeks. (can't wait) I will post about our travels while we are there and even more when we get home. (of course there will be plenty of pics).
We did this type of program with our Volvo a few years back and had an incredible experience. We have been hoping ever since we could purchase a new Audi the same way.......Autobahn anyone? 
We have a good idea on where we will be touring through but if someone has some good ideas on things to do around Ingolstadt I'm all ears.
Here is the website in case anyone hasn't seen it yet:
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
btw, we actually toured the Audi Forum in Ingolstadt a few years ago while we were on our trip and were very impressed with it.......absolutely amazing and a must see, especially for Audi "Fans
Q7 4.2, Garnet Red, Sunroof, Tech Pkg, 20 inch Wheels, Nav, Cold, Tow.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Congrats... this sounds awesome!!! 
Take tons of pictures and share 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Ein Franziskaner hefeweizen, bitte!


----------



## JasonR (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice, very nice indeed


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (k2allroad)*

Are you saving any money at all by doing the Euro delivery?? I know with BMW you can save almost 3 grand on the car....please let me know asap because I am trying to argue my mom out of a Range Rover sport and into a Q7 haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: We are replacing the wifes XC90 with an Audi Q7 and are headed to Ge ... (VW PAUL)*

I'm saving 5% off the purchase price.......this equates to about $2900.00 for the Q7 we are going over to get. Plus it is a fantastic vacation. Check out the website, it has a lot of good info.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html
Good Luck!


_Modified by k2allroad at 10:43 PM 11/2/2006_


----------

